# How can I Square Root in VB6?



## THFS (Feb 21, 2004)

Sorry, I know this is probably a stupid question, but I've been using VB for three days and I'm totally new to programming. I know +, -, *, / and ^ but square root doesn't have a keyboard representation.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

It's Sqr()

There are a lot of math functions that do not use symbols...usually a quick search of a good VB book or the Help files will yield what you're looking for.

MBN


----------



## THFS (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks for the help, I'm one step closer to finishing now.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I guess (4 ^ 0.5) is sq root of 4. I am not too sure. Left school (and algebra long back)


----------



## iamnafets (Dec 24, 2003)

It is, as is 4^(1/x) the Xth root of a number.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks for confirming what I said. Algebra used to be my favourite subject. Used to get highest in class . But left it long long back.


----------

